# Understanding Menzerna Polish From ProperAutoCare.com



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

We have created these charts as a guideline to help better understand the Menzerna polish line. Menzerna originally formulates their polishes to be used at the OEM level, which means that these polishes are used on an assembly line to remove paint defects at the factory on fresh paint. Often these polishes are applied with extremely high speed pneumatic Random Orbital Polishers. Many times the polishes are tweaked to meet specific factory requirements based on the exact paint system, assembly line speed, and geographical location/ environmental conditions..

In 2002 Proper Auto Care sought to bring Menzerna to the US enthusiast market. At this time Menzerna's United States distributor was focusing on the OEM market. Proper Auto Care struck a licensing agreement with Menzerna of Germany to import the polishes and expand the product line. All of Menzerna's OEM polishes where diligently tested. The best products for the end user market: Pos34a (Power Gloss),PO91e (Intensive Polish) and PO85u (Final Polish), and PO115c (Finishing Touch Glaze) where carefully chosen to launch the line. These products, still viable today, where the most consistent preforming Menzerna polishes at the time. Proper Auto Care replaced Final Polish with PO87mc Micropolish which was appropriately renamed Final Polish II. They continue to work on all paint systems including lacquer, enamel, high solid, water based, single stage, and nano technology paints.

No one in the United States has sold Menzerna polishes to the enthusiast and end-user market longer then Proper Auto Care. It is our belief that no one has invested as much time or has as much experience in fully understanding the Menzerna product line-up. Because these polishes where OEM designed for OEM market, they can exhibit some unique characteristics in their application when used in the dynamic environments that detailers and enthusiasts face. The tools that enthusiasts and detailers commonly use, including Random Orbital, Dual-Action, and Rotary Polishers are far different the the tools used at the OEM level.

With the large number of Menzerna polishes available today there is a fair amount of overlap in each polishes function tweaked to the requirements that polish was designed to meet. Given the factors given in the preceding paragraphs, along with the infinitive variable of the polishers technique, it is impossible to create concrete charts that will be 100% accurate 100% of the time. Rather we choose to create the most in depth charts that can be used as a general guildine to help our customers better understand the wide variety of quality Menzerna Polishes offered by Proper Auto Care.

_Understanding the Charts:_

_Polishing Range_- Menzerna Polishes utilize diminishing abrasives which have greater cutting power at the beginning of the polishing cycle. As these abrasives are worked over the paint they fracture, or reduce in size and sharpness, becoming finer. This 'break down' of the abrasives is what allows the polish to remove defects initially, and then as they become finer, polish the surface to a high gloss. Many factors effect the range the polish has, the most important two being the paint itself and the pad it is applied with. These charts are coded to specific Lake Country polishing pads, they show the initial cut of the polish and the types of defects that can be removed from typical paint systems, to the typical level the polish will finish at, or what types of defects will remain when the polish is fully exhausted and the abrasives have spent.

There are so many factors involved in paint polishing and so many factors that enthusiasts and detailers face that are different then the OEM level that these charts serve as a general, but thorough guideline.

_Paint Condition/ Grit Level_- The goal of polishing paint is to make it as microscopically smooth or level a possible. The smoother the paint is, the more gloss it has as light is evenly reflected away. Uneven, damaged, or scratched paint acts to refract or scatter light which causes a loss of potential gloss. On our scale, the higher the number, the more damaged or uneven the paint is, requiring more aggressive polishes and pads to smooth it out efficiently. Paint that is in very poor condition, scale 12-10, is very uneven and heavily damaged. The defects range in depth that would be seen if a piece of 1200-2000grit was rubbed into the surface.

Paint that is in a condition between 9-6 would have fairly moderate damage that would equal the depth caused by roughly 2200 to 3500 grit particles being rubbed against the paint's surface. Road grime that is heavy wiped into the surface or dirty brushes at a drive through car wash would typically cause this type of marring. These would constitute typical deep swirl marks.

Paint that is in condition between 5-2 would have moderate to light defects, such as wash induced marring or dust damage. The depths of defects would range from 4000 grit to a hypothetical 10,000 grit and should require very light polishing techniques to remove. Paint that is level two may appear perfect or near perfect and have excellent gloss. It is very possible to have paint in the range of 2 to 3 that will have no visible (macroscopic) defects.

Paint ranges below 2 deal with hypothetical grit numbers for comparison and for the most part microscopic defects that rob the slightest amount of gloss from the paint. The grit numbers range from 10,000 to 40,000 grit. Paint can never be truly perfect, at the microscopic level there slight differences in height. The grit numbers are solely to illustrate that even when paint looks perfect it can be refined finer and finer in order to achieve slight levels of gloss improvement. Wiping a fresh, plush, clean microfiber towel against clean paint will at some level impart some slight amount of scratching on the paint's surface at the microscopic level. To the naked eye we will see no loss of gloss, but science tells us that it does exist. We estimated this type of near impossible to detect super microscopic marring at 40,000 grit for reference.

*Hard Paint Polishing Chart​*









*Meduim Paint Polishing Chart​*









*Soft Paint Polishing Chart​*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

*COMPOUND​**POs34a Power Gloss Compound*









_Power Gloss is a nice cutting compound that is recommended for use with a rotary polisher. Power Gloss is very effective at removing sanding scratches, deep swirl marks, and other extensive damage.
Cut: High 
Finish: Moderate
Dusting: Moderate
Filling Potential: Low
Ease of Use: High_

*Medium Cut Polishes*​*PO83q 'Super' Intensive Polish​*








_'Super' Intensive Polish is an amazing polish which can remove moderate to severe defects and finish out to super high gloss with very little swirl. 'Super' Intensive Polish features a super thick lubricant which can cause problems on certain paints or in certain climates. The lubricant can be difficult to remove fully as well, leading to unintentional filling.
Cut: Moderate-High
Finish: Good
Dusting: Minimal
Filling Potential: Moderate
Ease of Use: Moderate_

*PO91e Intensive Polish*









_Intensive Polish is one of the original polishes introduced by Proper Auto Care in 2002. While no longer the class leader in cutting or finishing ability, Intensive Polish still has many desirable features. It will work well on all paint types, delivering consistent results with out any unwanted reactions. The dusting of the polish acts to keep spent paint from contaminating the pad, making Intensive Polish ideal for oxidized or heavily weathered paint, as well as single stage enamels and lacquers.
Cut: Moderate
Finish: Moderate-Good
Dusting: Moderate-High
Filling Potential: Low
Ease of Use: High_​
*Final Cut Finishing Polishes​**PO106ff/PO106fa*








_106ff was Menzerna's finishing polish answer to modern ceramic clear coats. This polish has enough cut to tackle light swirl marks and finish most paints to the highest level. The thicker lubricant system in 106ff can cause light filling and cause some issues on particularly soft paint systems. Menzerna tweaked the lubricant formula slightly to better hold the abrasives in the pad, reducing dusting, in 106fa. It should be noted that these polishes use the finest abrasive of any Menzerna polish.
Cut: Moderate-Light
Finish: Very Good
Dusting: Moderate(106ff) Light(106fa)
Filling Potential: Moderate-Low
Ease of Use: High_

*PO87mc Final Polish II*








_PO87mc Final Polish II is a great, easy to use polish that finishes exceptionally well on all paint systems and wipes off easily. Final Polish II breaks down quicker then the other Menzerna finishing polishes, making it an ideal choice when a time deadline is near.
Cut: Light
Finish: Very Good
Dusting: Low
Filling Potential: Low
Ease of Use: High_

*PO85rd Pristine Finish[/SIZE]*








_Even though PO85rd was replaced by 106ff/fa in European automobile factories, detailers and enthusiast found this polish to be one of the best final step polishes in existence. It is commonly used as a 'jeweling' polish to enhance the gloss of already great looking paint and create ultra sharp reflections and incredible gloss on all paint systems.
Cut: Light
Finish: Very Good
Dusting: Low
Filling Potential: Low
Ease of Use: High_

_Hope this helps some in their polish questions and anything else please let us know._​


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Angelo! I was just over at your site looking to buy more polish. I used the Menzerna Intensive Polish and the Final Polish II with excellent results! I've noticed that there is a whole new slew of products, so your charts really help. So, question, the colors represented on your charts are different color pads? 

I have a 2004 BMW, Imola Red. I am in need of some more products but I noticed that you are sold out of some of what I was looking at. Do you know when you will get additional stock? I also need more pads. My current pads are over 6 years old and have seen better days. I use a PC ROM. 

Thanks for all of your help!

Johnny


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Johnny, we should be getting more products in almost everyday and also you can call me toll free at PAC if you gone any questions to ask and check to see if I have what your looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Great charts Angelo. Those pesky Germans make wonderful products generally but often choose names for products that don't help understanding what the products really do. EG: PO85rd. Very descriptive. Anyway, this is where the charts come in handy.
So, thanks for the charts and good work.

On a related note, ok, not related at all. 
I notice trends in the UK which are not reflected here. Case in point - snow foam. Special shampoos used with foam guns or foam cannons used to loosen and clean dirt. They seem to have extra chemicals to help the dwell time so they stay on the surface a bit longer than regular car shampoos. These snow foams come in a variety of names from various UK companies, even Chemical Guys UK. 

No company in North America seems to offer a 'snow foam' product. Not even Chemical Guys North America. All of us guys that do often power wash with our guns or cannons use regular shampoos. Detailer's Pride Extreme for me. 
I'd really like to give some of those snow foam products a try. Chemical Guys UK makes 'No Touch Snow Foam'. 22 pounds for 5 liters (about 1 us gallon). Too expensive to import to North America.

I'm thinking if Proper Autocare were the first North American company to offer something like the Chemical Guys Snow Foam, Properautocare would scoop the market and make millions and millions of dollars. Maybe billions. OK, huge exaggerations there but think about how many guys have foam guns and foam cannons and pressure washers. I'm suggesting there's a huge untapped market for some progressive thinking North American company.

I'm just waiting to pounce on a couple of gallons from a North American supplier myself. Run the idea past your boss. He might give you a promotion for the idea.
Just a thought,
-John C.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Cool charts, thanks for posting those. I bought some PO203 from you guys last year when I switched away from Griots polishes. Does it slot in between POS34 and PO83, favoring the PO83 level of cut?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

While technically it's a final or finishing polish in the same category as Menzerna PO106FF and PO106FA, Menzerna Power Finish offers substantially more cutting power, In fact, it is just below Menzerna PO83 Super Intensive Polish in it's ability to remove slight to moderate swirls, sanding scratches, water spots and paint defects yet it finishes with a high gloss. Most paints, including dark colors, do not require any follow-up polishing. In most cases, you can go directly from Menzerna Power Finish PO203 to your favorite wax or sealant.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Snow Foam, sounds interesting.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> While technically it's a final or finishing polish in the same category as Menzerna PO106FF and PO106FA, Menzerna Power Finish offers substantially more cutting power, In fact, it is just below Menzerna PO83 Super Intensive Polish in it's ability to remove slight to moderate swirls, sanding scratches, water spots and paint defects yet it finishes with a high gloss. Most paints, including dark colors, do not require any follow-up polishing. In most cases, you can go directly from Menzerna Power Finish PO203 to your favorite wax or sealant.


Ah, OK, I misread your site. So it has a less aggressive cut than P083? I usually use it with a white pad. I may be better off using either PO83 or a more aggressive pad then. PO203 with a white pad may not have enough cut to pick up where POS34 with a yellow pad leaves off (assuming this step is needed, and a couple of seagulls ensured that it will be needed this spring). PO203 is not my last polishing step as I finish up any compounding or polishing work by going over the car with Final Polish II prior to applying Klasse AIO.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Cliff said:


> Ah, OK, I misread your site. So it has a less aggressive cut than P083? I usually use it with a white pad. I may be better off using either PO83 or a more aggressive pad then. PO203 with a white pad may not have enough cut to pick up where POS34 with a yellow pad leaves off (assuming this step is needed, and a couple of seagulls ensured that it will be needed this spring). PO203 is not my last polishing step as I finish up any compounding or polishing work by going over the car with Final Polish II prior to applying Klasse AIO.


Yes, just a slightly less then PO83, but it works very well when using a white pad and finishes nicely. If your using PO83 SIP with a orange pad ( not Yellow ) and follow it with PO203 say with a White or our Green Pad then it should finish for you. But on some finishes out there you might need to go one more step FPII or PO85RD.


----------

